# G Body Rear Deck Speaker Size



## texasboi

I have an 87 Olds Cutlass Supreme and in the rear deck i have a pair of 4x6's but i have seen a few g bodys out there with 6x9's. Just wondering if its certain models out there that hav different sizees in the rear? I would like to run some 6x9's if possible, I have also seen where people have put the speakers in the lower rear sail panels. Im realy thinking about going that route.


----------



## 86Luxurysupersport

they cut out the rear deck with a cutting wheel then they cut a piece of mdf to cover up the rear deck with the holes cut out for the 6x9s then just wrap ip with watever fabric u like its a easy job.


----------



## texasboi

But doesnt that weaken the body at the rear deck?


----------



## jdog78

no because ur only triming the top off the deck not the supports for the back seat.if u cut the whole thang then yes.im currenty doing the same thing 4 6x9s in my ttop cutty. my last cutty had 8 6 1/2s on rear deck it was screaming.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

any pics?


----------



## regal.1980

I put the 4 X 6 in mines too for I could use the stock mounts. just bout I really good set if 4 X 6 and ran a amp on them


----------



## wannabelowrider

I saw on here somewhere where a dude was selling the rear deck with cutouts already. All you had to do was cut the old one out and bolts the new one in but I recall seeing 2 carriage bolts on each side which I didn't like. If someone knows of such thing please post link here.


----------



## Peezy_420

wannabelowrider said:


> I saw on here somewhere where a dude was selling the rear deck with cutouts already. All you had to do was cut the old one out and bolts the new one in but I recall seeing 2 carriage bolts on each side which I didn't like. If someone knows of such thing please post link here.


think they made a rear deck on gbodyparts.com for montes, if I'm thinking right :420:

and x2 on the 6.5's, never had much luck finding a good 4x10 for my 79 :thumbsdown:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Damn I can't remember where I saw it tho


----------



## regal.1980

Pioneer has a decent set of 4 x 10's


----------



## wannabelowrider

Anyone know where I can find a rear deck lid made to fit 2 6.5 components? I don't like the look of 6x9s


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=1405&osCsid=dd34ecdc22ada3ad41e4f5ec2371f7b7

I've seen these before


----------



## wannabelowrider

baggedout81 said:


> http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=1405&osCsid=dd34ecdc22ada3ad41e4f5ec2371f7b7
> 
> I've seen these before


Yea I saw those too but 4" don't seem like they'd pack a punch. But then again, what do I know


----------



## Playboy206

Peezy_420 said:


> think they made a rear deck on gbodyparts.com for montes, if I'm thinking right :420:
> 
> and x2 on the 6.5's, never had much luck finding a good 4x10 for my 79 :thumbsdown:


soniclectronix.com got some nice pioneer 4x10 i got 2 sets in my monte


----------



## baggedout81

wannabelowrider said:


> Yea I saw those too but 4" don't seem like they'd pack a punch. But then again, what do I know


probally not,but then again thats why i have subs 3-10's ina bandpass is enought for me


----------



## wannabelowrider

I've got 2 10's in the trunk as well. Maybe I'll get the deck lid from gbodyparts.com . $80 seems reasonable


----------



## baggedout81

wannabelowrider said:


> I've got 2 10's in the trunk as well. Maybe I'll get the deck lid from gbodyparts.com . $80 seems reasonable


Yeah not to bad.Without doing fiberglass or wood work


----------



## Lowrider19

Mine was cutout before I bought it,but the dummies cutoff the brace for the upper rear seat bracket. I'm going to have to weld in a new brace across,anyway,so I might make a fiberglass mold for the top part and put a component set back there. I can't have boom,it makes me have to poop. :chuck:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Has anyone ever seen a rear deck lid with 6.5's tho or is it too narrow? Maybe some 5.25's would be a better fit.


----------



## baggedout81

Ohh im forsure some has done it.Actually now that i think about it i know someone has.If i remember they ended up making bringing the shelf out just a bit more (so the top part of the seat was leaning forward a bit).It didnt look bad really,but it was just enought room.

If it was me i'd build a whole new rear deck lid.Just get some 1/4" an start bangin it out.I'd add some wood to push the seat forward like stated above.Whats it gonna hurt to try


----------



## kandylac

I've use the plastic 4x10 to 6x9 adapters. They work pretty good.


----------



## Juxes_One

ne photos?


----------



## baggedout81

What of the 4x10" to 6x9"..Nothin facy bout em.I've had em,they worked.But kinda looked like shit.They really kinda restict the sound


----------



## TOPO

6x9's lifted so it won't hit the cylinders.


----------



## chaddubbs86

texasboi said:


> I have an 87 Olds Cutlass Supreme and in the rear deck i have a pair of 4x6's but i have seen a few g bodys out there with 6x9's. Just wondering if its certain models out there that hav different sizees in the rear? I would like to run some 6x9's if possible, I have also seen where people have put the speakers in the lower rear sail panels. Im realy thinking about going that route.


 somebody makes adapters to 4x10 to 6x9 ive had a couple sets they work good google it


----------



## kandylac

Ever think of using the 4x10 to 6x9 adapters. I used them in a 78 Regal. Worked great. Easy to install.


----------



## smelt240

I have the 4 4" rear deck in my 79 Monte. Its a decent setup, the door panels are a little thin, but the deck seems pretty good. Im going to dynamat the whole works, then I have 2 sets of old school Soundstream 5.25" components for the front, and 2 sets of Soundstream 4" coaxials for the rear. It should work then...


----------



## MR.SKAMS

That what I did in my rider four 4" JL audios speakers. Sounds decent.. 31/2's in the dash. Going to go with some components in the kick panels soon enuough...




smelt240 said:


> I have the 4 4" rear deck in my 79 Monte. Its a decent setup, the door panels are a little thin, but the deck seems pretty good. Im going to dynamat the whole works, then I have 2 sets of old school Soundstream 5.25" components for the front, and 2 sets of Soundstream 4" coaxials for the rear. It should work then...


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## Mixteco

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

no don't cut! I used these on my 84 cutlass when I had it. it mounts to the 4x10 speaker port, angles down and back to clear the seat and mounts a 6x9 perfect

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-In...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item4862294b09&vxp=mtr

and you don't lose any sound, work like a trumpet. so you can have 6x9 in the back with no cutting and itll clear seat and torsion bars


----------

